# My bandcamp page, for those who listen to Industrial EBM and Dark Ambient



## Mattspew (Feb 19, 2012)

I currently have two albums and three free singles out at this time :3 If you're into bands such as Neuroticfish or Combichrist, Lustmord or Eno, you'll probably like the songs I have on here: Encryptica.bandcamp.com


----------

